# (une) autre chose - avec ou sans article indéfini ?



## voyager_ds_l'francais

Bonjour,

Je voudrais savoir si j'ai besoin de l'article "une" dans la phrase "C'est une question sur (une?) autre chose"?

Merci d'avance

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Michael-78

Bonjour,

En faite, personnellement, je trouve que cela ne sonne pas très bien cette phrase. J'aurais plutôt formulé comme ça:

"C'est une question à propos d'autre chose"

but you can say:

"C'est une question sur autre chose"? (sans 'une')


----------



## Sel&poivre

Moi dirais même:
Cela concerne autre chose

Ou:
Il est question d'autre chose

Mais je ne sais pas si ça reste ce que vous vouliez dire...

bye!


----------



## voyager_ds_l'francais

Rebonjour,

Merci pour les exemples que vous m'avez donnés. Les voici:

"C'est une question à propos d'autre chose."
"Cela concerne autre chose."
"Il est question d'autre chose."

à propos DE QUOI? >> à propos DE quelque chose
concerne QUOI? >> concerne quelque chose
question DE QUOI? >> question DE quelque chose

Je comprends maintenant la nécessité d'employer la préposition "de". 

Je m'interroge maintenant sur la nature du mot "autre." Il peut être adjectif ou pronom selon le dictionnaire Atilf. Dans nos exemples, je crois qu'il est adjectif. Il faut dire "Ce la concerne MA mère", n'est-ce pas? "Ma" est un déterminant. Donc, j'ai besoin d'un déterminant devant "chose".  Or, "autre" est un déterminant selon mon livre de grammaire. Est-ce pour cela que je dois dire "j'ai besoin d'autre chose" et non "j'ai besoin d'une autre chose"?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ratóncolorao

Bonsoir,

Pouvez-vous me dire la différence, s'il y en a une,  entre ces deux phrases?:

"les faits parlent d'autre chose"

"les faits parlent d'une autre chose"

Merci à l'avance.


----------



## pocanais

Bonjour,

Je pense que la seule différence qu'il peut y avoir entre ces deux phrases est que dans la deuxième le mot 'une' met l'accent sur une chose en particulier alors que dans la première ça reste plus général.

Mais j'aurai tendance à dire que la première phrase reste plus courante.

Est-ce que tu aurais un contexte?


----------



## ratóncolorao

Merci pour ta réponse.
Oui, j'ai ce texte, au cas où il sert à clarifier le doute:

"En outre, les chambres  étaient totalement sales, même les draps des lits. Cette situation est vraiment insupportable et intolérable étant donné que vous vous vantez  d’être  un des meilleurs hôtels de la cité. Ce n’est pas pour rien que vous avez la distintion  des cinq étoiles, mais,  néanmoins, les faits parlent d’une autre chose"


----------



## pocanais

Ah !!
Alors je suppose (je me trompe peut être) que c'est quelque chose que toi tu écris.
Dans ce cas là est-ce que tu n'aurais pas plutôt voulu dire "les faits parlent d'eux-mêmes" ??
Car dans ce contexte je ne comprends pas trop la fin de ta phrase.


----------



## ratóncolorao

Merci Pocanais,

Comme tu peux voir, je suis en train d'apprendre ta jolie langue. Donc, pour la pratiquer, je devais écrire une lettre de réclamation.... et, bien, voilà un petit morceau.... 

Mon doute, cependant, et la suivante: quand on peut écrire l'article "un" et quand on doit l'éviter?

Merci pour ton aide. Très gentille.


----------



## pocanais

Alors le mot 'un' est à la fois un adjectif numéral quand il indique une quantité, mais il joue également le rôle d'un article indéfini quand tu l'utilises pour insister sur le nom qu'il précède (je ne sais pas si c'est très claire).

Dans l'exemple de ton premier post '*une* autre chose' indique bien que tu fais référence à quelque chose en particulier.

Sinon il permet aussi d'indiquer un caractère général.
Par exemple : 'Le chien a mordu la voisine'. Tu fais référence à un chien en particulier avec le 'le'. Alors que 'Un chien a mordu la voisine' signifie que tu ne sais pas quel chien à mordu la voisine.

Est-ce que ça t'éclaire? Sinon essaye de préciser ta question car il y a beaucoup de choses à dire sur ce sujet.

Sinon vu que tu apprends j'en profite pour corriger ton dernier post (si tu le permets, mais bon c'est ce qui fait progresser)

il faut dire 'Cependant, mon doute *est* *le* suivant:'


----------



## BilletedeIda

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais vous faire remarquer une petite expression dont l'utilisation je n'arrive pas à bien comprendre.

Particulièrement, j'ai vu qu'on doit dire "parler d'autre chose" mais pas "parler d'une autre chose". Étant donné que "autre" fonctionne comme un adjectif, ne devrait-on pas garder l'article après la préposition "de" introduisant le complément du verbe? Par contre, dans le cas de "un incroyable film", on dirait bien "parler d'un incroyable film". Quelle serait la différence entre ces deux cas-là? Peut-être que le fait que "autre" exprime une idée plus abstraite, proche de celle des partitifs, lesquels ne sont pas gardés dans ce cas-là?

Merci de votre aide par avance,

Pablo

PD: Si vous voyez n'importe quelles erreurs dans ce que je viens d'écrire, je vous remercierais aussi !!


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Je pense que le raisonnement est correct à la base... mais qu'il s'applique à tort ici !

En effet, "autre chose" est à considérer ici comme une expression : il n'y a donc pas lieu d'appliquer la règle habituelle concernant les articles.

Toute la difficulté consistera donc dans un cas semblable à déterminer si on utilise l'expression "autre chose" (sans article dans ce cas), ou bien un groupe nominal ordinaire "autre chose" (qui peut alors en nécessiter un).

Je pense que, dans le doute, il est plus prudent et plus élégant de s'en tenir à l'expression "autre chose", et donc à ignorer l'article.

_"Je vous parle de quelque chose ; et vous, vous me parlez d'autre chose !"_


----------



## SergueiL

snarkhunter said:


> _"Je vous parle de quelque chose ; et vous, vous me parlez d'autre chose !"_


Ici, à la locution indéfinie "quelque chose", il est logique de répondre par une autre locution indéfinie "autre chose".
Mais on pourrait aussi envisager : _"Je vous parle d'une chose ; et vous, vous me parlez d'une autre chose !"_ ou un article défini répond à un autre article défini.


----------



## CapnPrep

snarkhunter said:


> En effet, "autre chose" est à considérer ici comme une expression


Oui, d'autant plus qu'il s'agit d'une expression masculine qu'on peut difficilement analyser comme la combinaison ordinaire de l'adjectif _autre_ et du nom commun féminin _chose_.


SergueiL said:


> Mais on pourrait aussi envisager : _"Je vous parle d'une chose ; et vous, vous me parlez d'une autre chose !"_ ou un article défini répond à un autre article défini.


Tout à fait d'accord que la phrase est envisageable, mais elle ne contient aucun article défini !


----------



## SergueiL

Ah oui ! Il faudrait toujours se relire deux fois avant de poster en fin de journée.
Je voulais dire qu'utiliser _d'autre chose_ ou _d'une autre chose_ sera tributaire du niveau de définition requis, du degré de précision de la chose en question. Dans l'exemple de snarkhunter, _d'autre chose_ répond à _de quelque chose_ en respectant le même niveau de définition, comme _d'une autre chose_ répondrait à _d'une chose_ (je considère, mais c'est peut-être contestable, que _quelque chose_ est "moins défini" que _une chose_ même s'ils sont tous les deux indéfinis d'un point de vue grammatical, mea culpa). Sinon, je crois qu'il a raison de conseiller de s'en tenir à _parler d'autre chose_ qui s'adapte à presque tout, bien que _parler d'une autre chose_ ne soit pas incorrect mais parfois inadapté.


----------



## Mout

Ce que dit SergueiL a du sens, l'idée de définir l'autre chose me parait importante pour sa construction.
"Je te parle d'autre chose" signifie qu'on ne parle pas de la même chose. "Je te parle d'une autre chose" implique que je définis (ou ai défini) cette autre chose. C'est une chose différente mais concrète.


----------



## rouelle

Bonjour, 
J'ai lu attentivement vos posts et j'avais toujours pensé que l'expression "autre chose" ne pouvait pas être précédée de l'article "une"; mais je viens de lire dans un livre français une phrase où on met l'article "une" devant "autre chose". Je n'y comprends donc rien! La phrase est la suivante: 
"Mon domaine de recherche c'est la technique d'une part et d'autre part, je dis une autre chose: les techniques de communication sont dangereuses" 
C'est une erreur du livre? Autrement, est-ce qu'on peut utiliser l'article devant "autre chose"? Dans quels cas? Pourquoi ici pourrait-on l'utiliser?
Un grand merci pour votre aide


----------



## Roméo31

Bonjour Rouelle !

* Tout d'abord, i te faut distinguer grammaticalement "autre chose" et "une autre chose".

"Autre chose" est une locution composée avec le mot "chose", comme "peu de chose" ou "quelque chose". Elle sert de pronom nominal, dans lequel *chose a perdu sa valeur et son genre de nom.* Les mots qui s’accordent avec cette locution se mettent *au masculin singulier* (genre et nombre indifférenciés à valeur de neutre).
Ex. :_ Son trouble  vient d'autre chose._

Dans "une autre chose",* chose* *garde, au contraire, sa valeur de nom féminin (*comme dans "tout autre chose" ou "Quelle chose souhaitez-vous acheter?). *L'accord se fait au féminin singulier, *qui est le genre du nom "chose".
Ex. :_ Je ne veux pas de dessert  ; je veux une autre chose de bonne à la place. Une autre chose s'est produite _(à comparer avec_ autre chose s'est produit).

*_ Sémantiquement, on pourrait penser de prime abord que "une autre chose"  s'emploie pour des choses concrètes, à la différence de "autre chose". Mais, à mon avis, cette distinction ne résisterait pas à l'existence de contre-exemples.
_
 Il n'en reste pas moins que "_Autre chose" et "une autre chose" ne sont pas toujours interchangeables. Ex. :_ Dis-moi une autre chose intéressante. Dis-moi autre chose *d'*intéressan*t*. Ce n'est pas un métier pour toi : tu devrais faire autre chose. Ce n'est pas un métier pour toi : tu devrais faire* une* autre chose._ Pour ma part, je préfère la première phrase...

De plus, lorsque l'interchangeabilité est possible, le principe d'économie linguistique devrait conduire à préférer "autre chose". Ex. : _Donne-moi une autre chose. --> Donne-moi autre chose.
_


----------



## limettier

Bonjour à tous,
Je ne comprends pas quand on peut utiliser une autre chose avec l'article... je pensais que c'était formellement interdit et qu'autre chose fonctionnait sans article...!!
Je viens de lire cette phrase: "Une autre chose très importante est de ne pas oublier que......" : Ici on met "une" parce que c'est une chose de très concret? Pourrait-on dire: Autre chose tres importante est de ne pas oublier que...?
Et si je parle avec une autre personne et que che change de sujet devrais-je lui dire : on va passer à autre chose ou on va passer à une autre chose?


----------



## Maître Capello

limettier said:


> Pourrait-on dire: Autre chose tres importante est de ne pas oublier que...?


Non. L'omission de l'article en début de phrase n'est possible que pour introduire un exemple ou une liste après un deux-points.

_Autre chose très importante : ne pas oublier que…_​
Mais s'il y a un verbe conjugué, l'article est nécessaire.

_*Une* autre chose très importante *est* de ne pas oublier que…_​


limettier said:


> Et si je parle avec une autre personne et que che change de sujet devrais-je lui dire : on va passer à autre chose ou on va passer à une autre chose?


Sans article dans ce cas : _passer à autre chose_.


----------



## limettier

Merci beaucoup MC!


----------

